# Anyone used a Big Clinker tile cutter?



## RogerS (18 Oct 2008)

I bought one of these based on glowing recommendations elsewhere but to be honest, I think it's pants.

I've tried cutting several porcelain tiles of different sizes and each one broke down the cut line. And also broke a corner off the bit I wanted :evil: I don't think I'm doing anything wrong but willing to learn otherwise.

So it's back to the wet cutter for the moment.


----------



## jasonB (18 Oct 2008)

Rubi TS 700N works well for me  in fact the smaller Rubi star range is fine if your tiles are upto 400mm I use a star 50 for most things as the TS is so big it takes up half the average bathroom floor

Jason


----------



## woodbloke (18 Oct 2008)

RogerS":2znyzyjy said:


> I bought one of these based on glowing recommendations elsewhere but to be honest, I think it's pants.
> 
> I've tried cutting several porcelain tiles of different sizes and each one broke down the cut line. And also broke a corner off the bit I wanted :evil: I don't think I'm doing anything wrong but willing to learn otherwise.
> 
> So it's back to the wet cutter for the moment.



Rog - I'm no expert in this field, but don't porcelain tiles need to be cut on a saw rather than on a tile cutter? I seem to recollect that TopTiles in town mentioned this to me a while back when I did my bathroom - Rob


----------



## jasonB (18 Oct 2008)

Porcs are far easier, faster and cleaner to cut on a manual scribe & snap type cutter. I only use my wet cutter when cutting the tile into an "L" , "C" or other shape that can not be easily snapped.

Natural stone needs to be wet cut or dry diamond in an angle grinder if you like making dust

Jason


----------



## RogerS (18 Oct 2008)

jasonB":1a97qzbb said:


> Porcs are far easier, faster and cleaner to cut on a manual scribe & snap type cutter. .....



Apparently only if you have a Rubi


----------

